# New cabin at Sleepy Hollow State Park now available for reservations



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*New cabin at Sleepy Hollow State Park now available for reservations*

Contact: Tim Machowicz, 517-651-6217 or Ed Golder, 517-284-5815
Agency: Natural Resources









July 15, 2014

The Department of Natural Resources today announced that Sleepy Hollow State Park's newest cabin, complete with plenty of features to offer a relaxing stay at this popular mid-Michigan park, is now available for reservations. The cabin is nestled atop a hill near the beach and offers a beautiful view of Lake Ovid.

The cabin currently sleeps four people, with a full bed in each of the two bedrooms. In August, the cabin will accommodate up to six people, with a full-size bed and single bunk in each of the two bedrooms. Other amenities include a kitchen with a sink, refrigerator, microwave oven, toaster oven and coffee maker. The cabin is ADA-compliant, with an accessible bathroom and shower, as well as a picnic table, grill and fire ring outside. Guests will need to bring bedding, toiletries, towels, pots, pans and cooking utensils. There is no daily maid service and guests are asked to clean the cabin so it's ready for the next group to enjoy.

The rate for the cabin is $90 per night and there is a two-night minimum stay on weekends, which must include a Friday or Saturday night. The cabin is a smoke-free environment and pets (except service animals) are not allowed. Reservations may be made online at www.midnrreservations.com or by calling 1-800-44-PARKS (1-800-447-2757). Additional questions can be directed to park staff at 517-651-6217.

Sleepy Hollow State Park is located at 7835 E. Price Road, in Laingsburg.

A Recreation Passport is required for vehicle entry to Sleepy Hollow State Park. The Recreation Passport is an easy, affordable way for residents to enjoy and support outdoor recreation opportunities in Michigan. By checking "YES" for the $11 Recreation Passport ($5 for motorcycles) when renewing a license plate through the Secretary of State (by mail, kiosk, online at www.expresssos.com or at branch offices), Michigan motorists get access to state parks, recreation areas, state forest campgrounds, non-motorized state trailhead parking and state boat launches.

The Recreation Passport is valid until the next license plate renewal date. Nonresidents can purchase the Recreation Passport ($31 annual; $9 daily) at any state park or recreation area or (annual passes only) through the Michigan e-Store at www.michigan.gov/estore.

Learn more about this creative way of sustaining Michigan's outdoor recreation and natural resources at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport. For information on Passport Perks shopping discounts or how businesses and retailers can enroll in the program, visit www.michigan.gov/passportperks.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

